# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Automate Trade Pack Route ?

## thunderstrux

I am looking for something to drive for me on the route. I want to establish beginning point, drive the route, and stop next to gold trader (over land route). I guess need program to record keyboard input but only play keys at specific time on the recording rather than as macro that is instant replay I think.

I don't need it to sell pack, make pack or any of that, just to drive route for me while I watch any ideas?

----------


## AutoScript

Should be simple to make one . Will you need the bot to mount mule? Will you need the bot to go back to origin? And will it need to make pack and sell it?

----------


## thunderstrux

No, does not need to do anything but steer would be watching myself to make sure no problem happen on route anyway so i set it up in beginning and sell at end ofr oute

edit it just need to do driving steering only

----------


## cr0xey

any updates on this? I would love it!

----------


## AutoScript

working on it. just have a lot of code on the screen at the moment. lol

----------


## cr0xey

Sounds awesome!  :Smile:  really looking forward to it!  :Smile:  haven't used any bots before, so I will have to read up on Autoit! :P

----------


## AutoScript

Odds are ill use c++ and just compile it. Or some type of macro recorder with a script.

----------


## cr0xey

Okey that sounds good, how is it coming along?

----------


## demon2450

> Odds are ill use c++ and just compile it. Or some type of macro recorder with a script.


I've been working on this as well. I'm using Pulover's Macro creator to record my keys and mouse when I do runs and then I've been editing the recordings if they aren't perfect. I'll hopefully have something working by next week, ill post back if it works. Biggest problem is even if I pull my cart up to the specific starting point, if it bumps into another cart, or mobs that slow it down, or the carriages, it'll make me off course slightly, but that's enough for build up error.

This is the pain in the *** way of doing it but at least the chances of being banned are pretty much zero since there's no playing with the game's memory.

----------


## AutoScript

> I've been working on this as well. I'm using Pulover's Macro creator to record my keys and mouse when I do runs and then I've been editing the recordings if they aren't perfect. I'll hopefully have something working by next week, ill post back if it works. Biggest problem is even if I pull my cart up to the specific starting point, if it bumps into another cart, or mobs that slow it down, or the carriages, it'll make me off course slightly, but that's enough for build up error.
> 
> This is the pain in the *** way of doing it but at least the chances of being banned are pretty much zero since there's no playing with the game's memory.


Well, Yes and no lol. There will always be some discrepancy between the x and y position that we want and the position that we actually are. Unless we use a packet sniffer or injection bot. But with an overlay bot we can make a AI that will try to find its way to the spot we need.
Fortunately there has ban a lot of work on simple ai's for this. And what I will try to do is make a bot path searching algorithm that will find the shortest and least cost path to the final state (goal). 

Look at this work

Artificial Intelligence - Bot path finding - Example Scripts - AutoIt Forums



let me know how its going, i will share my code when i get around to doing this.
thanks 
Elzie

----------


## Elrind Luero

Would pref to see automated Trade Route bot too, at least simple one, that will go from 1 place to another.

----------


## reider45

Any updates on this?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUKE69

Yes please, im also intrested in this trade running helper.

----------


## gulba

There you go: https://www.thebuddyforum.com/thebud...id-trader.html

----------

